# how to hatch baby brine shrimps?



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have recently got a packet of baby brine shrimp with me and i got it a few days ago but now with this pack i have got 2 things one are the eggs and the other are the salt but the salt is very less so i would like to know that what is the best procedure to follow so that i can hatch the baby brine shrimps and what kind of salt will be good for me to use after the salt which i have with me gets finished? Please tell me would table salt be good or sea salt would be better?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

For hatching brine shrimp you need:

-Aquarium salt or any approved aquarium salt substitute (ie Kosher Salt)
-A 2L pop bottle
-An air pump, airline and airstone
-A desk lamp

Or rather than the pop bottle/air pump/lamp setup you could just buy a shrimpery from San Fransisco Bay Brand Brine Shrimp but even if you have to go out and buy the pump I find it more useful to have a spare pump around because not only can you hatch brine with it you can also use it for aerating the tank when you medicate it.

Anyways just youtube brine shrimp hatchery. Lots of instructional videos on ho to make a brine shrimp hatchery will come up.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> For hatching brine shrimp you need:
> 
> -Aquarium salt or any approved aquarium salt substitute (ie Kosher Salt)
> -A 2L pop bottle
> ...


thanks a lot for that but i was thinking of using a container instead of that bottle and would sea salt or common cooking salt be ok?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

As long as it could be condisered safe as 'aquarum salt', ie the first and only ingredient is sodium chloride.

And you could use a different container but many people find that in anything other than a pop bottle the brine shrimp eggs tend to collect in the corners and don't hatch due to alck of circulation. If you look up a tutorial you will see how the placement of an airstone in a bottle keeps the brine eggs in constant movement.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> As long as it could be condisered safe as 'aquarum salt', ie the first and only ingredient is sodium chloride.
> 
> And you could use a different container but many people find that in anything other than a pop bottle the brine shrimp eggs tend to collect in the corners and don't hatch due to alck of circulation. If you look up a tutorial you will see how the placement of an airstone in a bottle keeps the brine eggs in constant movement.


Ah ok and i would also like to know that these rine shrimps which i am growing are they good only for the adult fishes or will they be good enough for the small fishes and how much time will it take for the eggs to hatch out?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you won't likely be able to raise your brine shrimp to adulthood (maybe a few of them, but not the whole packet of eggs) so brine shrimp hatcheries are more useful for hatching baby brine shrimp to use as food for fry.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> Well you won't likely be able to raise your brine shrimp to adulthood (maybe a few of them, but not the whole packet of eggs) so brine shrimp hatcheries are more useful for hatching baby brine shrimp to use as food for fry.


oh thanks for telling me that plus will it be a good source of food for the adult fishes as well?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

If they can see them... my endlers love them but my betta can't even see them, let alone eat them. They are just too small for anything over 2" IMO.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> If they can see them... my endlers love them but my betta can't even see them, let alone eat them. They are just too small for anything over 2" IMO.


oh so that is the case and guys tell me that i baking soda also important for hatching them or is salt sufficient?


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well guys i have tried to search in my local supermarket but no where i could find non-iodized salt so please tell me will my brine shrimp grow well if i use the normal iodized salt?


----------

